# NaNoWriMo



## Le_DÃ©mon_Sans_Visage (Oct 15, 2007)

http://www.nanowrimo.org/

National Novel Writing month - the goal is to write a 175 page/50,000 word novel starting November 1st and ending midnight November 30th. Anyone else here doing it?


----------



## Mintywolf (Oct 16, 2007)

I'm gonna try . . . I've done this the past two years and never succeeded on account of being entirely too project-ADD.  I'll get three weeks in going along at a good pace and then all of a sudden get A Better Idea and feel the need to switch to a completely different novel. :|

But I never do learn so I'm trying again.


----------



## Rhainor (Oct 16, 2007)

I was planning on starting a NaNoWriMo thread myself, and here I find there already is one...

I'm gonna give it a try.  Whether I'll make the 50,000-word goal is entirely unknown, though.

If you can write 2,000 words a day, *every* day, you'll make the limit with 5 days to spare.  2,500 words every weekday (assuming an even 4 weeks, which isn't quite the case) will make the limit exactly.  I figure it's best if I aim to write 3,000 for each day that I actually work on the story, just for a good amount of wiggle room and some spare time.

...or, I could just wing it.  That'll likely result in either a massive surge of writing in the last week, or me going "I'm only at 20,000?  Screw it, I'll never finish it in time..."


----------



## Janglur (Oct 16, 2007)

We apolpogize, Mr. Shakespeare, but your novel Hamlet does not meet our 50,000 words requirements.  However, do not let this discourage you from further writings in the future that may meet our quality guidelines.


----------



## MilkHermit (Oct 16, 2007)

Janglur said:
			
		

> We apolpogize, Mr. Shakespeare, but your novel Hamlet does not meet our 50,000 words requirements.  However, do not let this discourage you from further writings in the future that may meet our quality guidelines.


Funny, but I'd just like to point out that it says right in the NaNo FAQ that the point is NOT quality, but quantity. NaNo is for everyone who's dreamed of writing a novel but been intimidated by the time and effort needed. So it's basically a word vomit free-for-all.  You just need to get it all out and set down....then December is time for revision. XD

For the record, I'm definitely doing it. When the author search comes back online feel free to buddy me, my username's MilkHermit. I'm excited, this being my first NaNo, and I'm still outlining my plot. :3 Horror/Thriller, baby.


----------



## themocaw (Oct 16, 2007)

Hamlet isn't a novel.  It's a play.

I'm there.  My nanowrimo ID is themocaw.


----------



## Vore Writer (Oct 16, 2007)

If I do decide to do it, I'm going to do it a little differently. Besides of writing a completely different story, I'm going to type up what I've already got on paper.


----------



## Le_DÃ©mon_Sans_Visage (Oct 28, 2007)

*necromancy*

Four more days left to decide what you're gonna write . . .


----------



## Leasara (Oct 28, 2007)

Never heard of this before, but I'm game.  Any requests?


----------



## Rhainor (Oct 28, 2007)

Vore Writer said:
			
		

> If I do decide to do it, I'm going to do it a little differently. Besides of writing a completely different story, I'm going to type up what I've already got on paper.



Cheater.


----------



## WolfeByte (Oct 28, 2007)

Osfer has a section of the FurRag forums specifically for Nano'ing furs and the non-furry-but-associated-vaguely-anyway folks.

http://www.furrag.com/smf/index.php/board,6.0.html

Oh, and themocaw:  Folks can't seem to search for users by ID this year, so the best bet is to post a link to your profile.  Mines at:

http://www.nanowrimo.org/user/100250 

I'm so going to win this year - I average 6 hours a day, 6 days a week with access to a ton of computers and nothing to do with them.  Makes for a shitty job/life, but it's great for Nano.


----------



## pinkplushii (Oct 28, 2007)

As much as I'd like to do it, I'm not creative and every idea I seem to come up with has already been done a million times. :/


----------



## Leasara (Oct 28, 2007)

pinkplushii said:
			
		

> As much as I'd like to do it, I'm not creative and every idea I seem to come up with has already been done a million times. :/



Sounds like you could have a career in Network Television


----------



## Vore Writer (Oct 29, 2007)

Rhainor said:
			
		

> Vore Writer said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Naw, it's more on the lines of being lazy. I don't feel like thinking up another story when I'm already writing one.


----------



## Rhainor (Oct 29, 2007)

Vore Writer said:
			
		

> Naw, it's more on the lines of being lazy. I don't feel like thinking up another story when I'm already writing one.



Ah, but the whole *point* of NaNoWriMo is to start _from scratch_ on Nov. 1st.  Transcribing an existing story rather defeats the purpose.


----------



## Vore Writer (Oct 29, 2007)

True, but I don't run into the risk of losing interest in what I'm working on now.


----------



## Mintywolf (Oct 30, 2007)

From the Rules:
_
"Do I have to start my novel from scratch on November 1?

Yes.

This sounds like a dumb, arbitrary rule, we know. But bringing a half-finished manuscript into NaNoWriMo all but guarantees a miserable month. You'll simply care about the characters and story too much to write with the gleeful, anything-goes approach that makes NaNoWriMo such a creative rush. Give yourself the gift of a clean slate, and you'll tap into realms of imagination and intuition that are out-of-reach when working on pre-existing manuscripts."_





Now, I used the same _concept _two years in a row (and still didn't get anywhere, maybe the third time will be the charm now that I have it mapped out thoroughly and actually care about it) but every time I've scrapped it completely and started over from scratch.  
But just typing up something you've already written is LAME.  That takes all the fun out of it and yes, totally defeats the purpose of trying to write a helter-skelter novel within 30 days when you already have term papers, exams, a job, etc going on.


----------



## WolfeByte (Oct 30, 2007)

Mintywolf said:
			
		

> From the Rules:
> _
> "Do I have to start my novel from scratch on November 1?
> 
> Yes._



I think if any of the very busy Big Dogs over at the NaNoWriMo headquarters thought to do it, they'd probably have revised the rules a bit since I know the rules list hasn't been changed/revised for at least the last 4 or 5 years, and they've definitely admitted a few exceptions to this rule.  

Specifically, they've said that if you're continuing something, that only the words typed during November can be counted for this years NaNo.  On the other hand, I think the novel being continued was simply a previous Nano-attempt that had reached 50+k but wasn't actually  finished as a story/novel (as my '05 story was/is), so the 'established characters/story thing might still apply.  *shrugs*

At any rate, it's all for fun, and there's not exactly a prize for winning, so stressing too much about cheating is pretty unnecessary - If anything, the cheaters are simply cheating themselves of the experience, whether by not following the rules to the game or by simply lying about their supposed success.  

Last year, there were people who had uploaded word counts in the 50+k range in the first 2 or 3 days, and were bragging it up on the forums (as if anyone seriously believed that they'd typed that many words in two nights, during the week - I've done 15 to 20k a night when I'm really, really inspired, but alas, never for NaNo...).  But if you haven't got anything to show for it, you might as well just be stuck in the "I'll write a novel one day" mindset, since bragging about a novel you never wrote is pretty empty, and they're bound to realize that point eventually.


----------



## Summercat (Nov 2, 2007)

I'm doing it. Behind already!


----------



## Stratelier (Nov 2, 2007)

I have an idea for a pokÃ©mon themed novel (fanfics are novels too), but I also have one that was inspired just two weeks or so ago.  No plot as of yet to speak of.


----------



## Summercat (Nov 2, 2007)

Stratadrake said:
			
		

> I have an idea for a pokÃ©mon themed novel (fanfics are novels too), but I also have one that was inspired just two weeks or so ago.  No plot as of yet to speak of.



Don't NEED a plot, you can just have a novelation of a super smash bros melee game...


----------



## Stratelier (Nov 2, 2007)

I read the NNWM FAQ, fanfics and sequels are acceptable novels too.

I do have a premise and a character.  That should be enough, right?

But I've also got a cold.  Ugh.


----------



## MilkHermit (Nov 2, 2007)

2,259 words so far. I've got to get 3,333 by the end of tonight to stay on schedule. D':


----------



## Kyrre (Nov 6, 2007)

Not doing too well, only at about 4.5k but school isn't out yet.  After finals week, I usually pick up the speed with more time on my hands.


----------



## Leasara (Nov 6, 2007)

I'm stuck at 2077 it seems.  I've decided to pause while I get the characters sorted out.


----------



## MilkHermit (Nov 6, 2007)

-


----------



## Stratelier (Nov 6, 2007)

Currently at 4300, myself.  Six days in, the average should be 10,000 (and considering when I actually started, I should really be at 5,000 by yesterday).


----------



## Le_DÃ©mon_Sans_Visage (Nov 9, 2007)

I'm up to 14,208, a little bit behind. And I've just decided to change over from 1st person to close third . . . ah well. Restraining the urge to edit until after Dec 1st.


----------



## Blue Dragon (Nov 9, 2007)

Oooo, I'd love to do it, but right now I have way too much work and school.  I think once I'm out of college I'll try it.  Good luck to everyone else though!


----------



## themocaw (Nov 9, 2007)

I'm only at 6k.  Lotta work to do.


----------



## Stratelier (Nov 9, 2007)

Sitting at 8500 now, after writing 2000+ words just last night.


----------



## Mintywolf (Nov 10, 2007)

Still a few thousand behind for the day at 13,519 but it's the farthest I've ever gotten on a NaNo project before getting distracted by something else.  (Usually artwork, heehee.)


----------



## Stratelier (Nov 11, 2007)

I'm now sitting at 11,300, give or take 50 due to the dividers between chapters and sessions.


----------



## Keaalu (Nov 30, 2007)

Just curious if anyone here finished their NaNovel this year, as it's the 30th and it's all wrapping up today...?  

Still getting loose ends tied up but I think I'll be at just a smidge over 100,000 words when I'm done.  *is well chuffed with herself*


----------



## Stratelier (Nov 30, 2007)

Standing at 53,000 myself.  Still one chapter to go.


----------



## Le_DÃ©mon_Sans_Visage (Nov 30, 2007)

Sadly, I couldn't finish it this year . . . just too much other stuff, and illness. Ah well . . . anyone up for ScriptFrenzy in June?


----------



## Stratelier (Dec 1, 2007)

Hitting 30 and 40k was tough.  But once I hit 45k, everything fell into place plot-wise and it was just a sprint to the finish.

Final story length:  50k by the 28th, 55k total.


----------



## atomsk813 (Dec 2, 2007)

YAY FURRY WRIMOS!!! i finished this year in seattle... noone knnows im a furry unless they're on here too. my sn is the same, it was a blast! 1947 writers between everett and tacoma woot!  anyone want pics i have em!


http://lheastar.info/borders3.jpg
im the one in the foreground, behold my sexy self and sexier mac!

http://lheastar.info/borders11.jpg
you may have heard of the "dylan made me do it" crew! im one of em, and the guy on the left is no other than dylan himself! congrats on 50,000 dylan!

http://lheastar.info/borders7.jpg
more imac goodness!

http://lheastar.info/tgiogroup.jpg
MOST of my writing group, there may be a furry in there, her last name IS dragon and she loves em enough... a few of the guys couldnt make it, but  we ended up with more!

thats all.... now you may have something to go on if anyone decides that my need for a fursona means something T.T

fell free to aim me at atomsk813


----------

